# World City Rebus #40



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

THIS IS THE LAST ONE

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

Walnutberg?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Pittsburgh*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2021)

Pink Biz got it.

Good job everyone that participated in my World City Rebus games.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Thanks for posting these games @debodun!*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

These were fun.


----------

